
Ask HN: Good resources for learning about startup business model development - Winterflow3r
Hey folks, 
does anyone know of good writeups&#x2F;books&#x2F;blogs etc that would discuss how to approach developing a business model for a tech product? I&#x27;m interested in generic resources, but also in any particular advice that discusses business models for niche search services (visual search engines). Thank you!
======
itsoktocry
Steve Blank talks a lot about true start up business models, and he has all
kinds of content out there:

[https://steveblank.com/](https://steveblank.com/)

Here's his blog section on business models:

[https://steveblank.com/category/business-model-versus-
busine...](https://steveblank.com/category/business-model-versus-business-
plan/)

~~~
Winterflow3r
Thank you! I will give that a read!

------
hungle9
Ycombinator also has a lot of good resources

[https://www.ycombinator.com/library](https://www.ycombinator.com/library)

